# Ubuntu to switch back to GNOME, drop Unity



## blobster21 (Apr 7, 2017)

http://www.osnews.com/story/29753/Ubuntu_to_switch_back_to_GNOME_drop_Unity



> I'm writing to let you know that we will end our investment in Unity8, the phone and convergence shell. We will shift our default Ubuntu desktop back to GNOME for Ubuntu 18.04 LTS.
> 
> [...]



At long last !! 

Just like internet explorer is used long enough only to install another 3rd party browser, Unity never got my favour and i kept going back to the Mate DE alternative.

What about you guys ?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 7, 2017)

at last! I hate unity with my guts.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 7, 2017)

It was Ubuntu. I just removed it and installed what I wanted anyway. All they did was change the default desktop manager.


----------



## insane 360 (Apr 7, 2017)

never had any issues other than the amazon crap...but it worked for my uses.  i still prefer cinnamon or mate...


----------



## techtard (Apr 9, 2017)

Didn't really care for Unity. Went to gnome fallback and then XFCE/Xubuntu. Wierdly I have tried out other distros on usb 'live' drives but only run variants of *buntu bare metal.

Edited for some gud spelling.


----------



## GoldenX (Apr 9, 2017)

Unity wasn't perfect, and Mir was a useless project wasting time that could be used to improve Wayland, but Gnome is far from usable, it wastes too much space, is a resource hog (even worse than KDE 5) and I can't understand the decisions behind some of it's designs...


----------



## Hillbilly (Apr 9, 2017)

While Unity did have a great goal in mind of a uniform experience across all devices. It's execution was lacking and the Amazon tie in really hurt it in my eyes.


----------



## Derek12 (Apr 9, 2017)

Great. Ubuntu returns to its roots


----------



## techtard (Apr 10, 2017)

I actually really liked the old Gnome 2 Ubuntu with the 'human' theme and all the brown, beige and orange.


----------



## Frick (Apr 10, 2017)

Never used it, so I can't say much about it, but I have never liked Gnome much.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 10, 2017)

I use Unity, it's nothing amazing... I tolerate it but, the reality is that all it's there for is menu bars, status icons, and a search menu when I hit super. In reality, that's what I would do with Gnome, that's what I would do with Windows 10, and it's what I used to do with Windows 7. So long as the windows are visible, easy to get to, and my super key works, I don't really care. I used to go all out and use i3 and customize it but, the reality is that it's overkill unless you're wicked OCD or something.


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 10, 2017)

So, basically they are replacing the main distro with Ubuntu GNOME, and promising yet another transition to Wayland 
18.04 is still more than a year away, so anything could happen (especially with Ubuntu). 

Maybe it will be as usual:
1) We are transitioning to wayland
2) Some things don't work
3) Proprietary drivers don't work
4) Shit, let's roll with X again.... 

I really like Ubuntu GNOME (was my main distro a couple of years ago), but unfortunately it starts to look more and more like unity, and has some problems.
Switched back to Unity and just like @Aquinus, I simply got used to the idea of tolerating it.


----------



## m0nt3 (May 4, 2017)

I never had an issue with Unity, Mir I wasn't to crazy about. I switched to Gnome on arch because of GTK app theme issue and trying to make it look uniform and various other KDE issues. However, Arch released a openssl-1.0 update that broke certain games from launching. There are work arounds for it, but dont care to implement them and instead installed ubuntu gnome on a seprate drive. It has been fine and I may just stick with and not have to deal with Arch issues.


----------

